# quiet core insert



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

anybody know how to insert a quiet core in an hmf penland eco system full exhaust? dont want it to be too loud but i kinda wish that id gone with a muzzy instead.


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

I know on my penland on my old prairie, You just unbolt the tip, slip in the quite core, and bolt the tip back on. Not sure if the ECO is the same.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks anyway but i already gave that a shot. thats how i got the spark arrestor in but im still not sure how to get the quiet core in. the "flange" that the spark arrestor sits on blocks the way and i cant seem to pull anything out of the can. its all solid.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Adding the HMF USFS spark arrestor is simple.

*****NOTE:*****
The Quiet Core will NOT work with the HMF Eco or Quiet Race Series mufflers because those models are mechanical cores, there is no room to fit the QCI into the muffler.
Also, on Penland and Ballance Series mufflers, you cannot use the Torque Range Modifier with a Quiet Core at the same time, only one can occupy the muffler space*

NOTE: DO NOT attempt to remove the tip if the muffler is hot, do this procedure at room temperature to avoid burning yourself.

*Remove the 3 allen screws that hold the tip on.
*Remove the tip. 
*Place the spark arrestor in the outlet area (there is a machined lip for it to fit into). 
*Replace the tip.
*Tighten the 3 allen screws and you are done.

*NOTE: The spark arrestor does NOT reduce the sound Db level of the muffler.
*No speed or power loss should be noticed using the spark arrestor.
*Recalibrating the air fuel ratio is not needed.
*Periodic cleaning of the screen with carb cleaner will help to remove built up carbon on the screen.*










The Quiet Core Insert is installed the same way.

NOTE: DO NOT attempt to remove the tip if the muffler is hot, do this procedure at room temperature to avoid burning yourself.

*Remove the 3 allen screws that hold the tip on.
*Remove the tip. 
*Place the Quiet Core Insert in the outlet area (there is a machined lip for it to fit into). 
*Replace the tip.
*Tighten the 3 allen screws and you are done.

*NOTE: The Quiet Core Insert WILL dampen exhaust sound Db.
*Nornal average HMF open exhaust is approx 102~104db, adding the Quiet Core Insert will dampen the exhaust sound to approx. 96~98db.
*A slight loss in top end speed may be noticed.
*Re calibration of the air fuel ratio is usually not needed when adding the Quiet Core Insert.
*Periodic cleaning of the spark arrestor screen with carb cleaner will help to remove built up carbon on the screen.*










http://hmfengineering.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1157


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

hey i really appreciate all the help you guys are offering. alot better than some other sites but i found out what exactly they gave me. seems instead of a quiet core they gave me a torque range modifier. darn thing wont even fit inside the can. lol funny stuff. thanks anyway for the time. you guys rock and keep em spinning.


----------

